# Unity Hall, Wakefield, August 2013



## Wakey Lad (Oct 24, 2013)

Opened in 1902 by the Wakefield Wholesale Co-operative Society, Unity Hall was also a major venue for dances in the 1950s and 1960s.

But in the late 1970s and early 1980s, the venue attracted some of the biggest acts in the glam, punk, post-punk and heavy metal era.

The Specials, Boomtown Rats, Human League, The Skids, The Only Ones, Iron Maiden, Penetration, Eurythmics, Def Leppard, and Gary Glitter are some of the acts to perform there in its heyday.

The Pretenders also played their first ever gig at Unity Hall in 1978 supporting Wakefield power-pop band Strangeways.

Unity Hall helped to get Strangeways into the spotlight, and they ended up securing gigs with The Ramones, Judas Priest and many others.

But the entertainment came to a close at the end of the 1990s and the building has stood empty ever since.

Having been wanting to take a look in here for ages i dropped lucky and took full advantage of a small window of opportunity - My only regret being I didn't spend longer inside and get some better photos.





















































































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Mr beady (Oct 24, 2013)

Good stuff wakey lass


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 24, 2013)

Mr beady said:


> Good stuff wakey lass



Cheers R Lass


----------



## skankypants (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice set there pal,,,,havnt seen that before...cheers for posting..


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 25, 2013)

Liking this lots !


----------



## krela (Oct 25, 2013)

What a waste of an amazing building.


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 25, 2013)

very nice mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 25, 2013)

Fantastic photos! What a place, and what history! 
Never even heard of this one, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2013)

Beautiful! some amazing features there,great photos.


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 26, 2013)

That's a fabulous building. Really like that griffen/gargoyle/thingy. Top work that!


----------



## chazman (Dec 18, 2013)

great pics,lovely building and so nice to see no chav damage


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 19, 2013)

*Splendid... *


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 19, 2013)

Really great pictures, I especially like the lift sign  Would love a look at this place, myself!


----------



## MD (Dec 19, 2013)

great stuff


----------



## alex76 (Dec 19, 2013)

Untouched lovlyness cracking photos dude


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 19, 2013)

Look a good place! thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 22, 2013)

that is very nice fella


----------



## Pilot (Dec 26, 2013)

I would imagine that the atmosphere in there was powerful. These old concert halls - and theatres especially - have a "feel" to them that one doesn't find everywhere. A lovely shoot and report. Thank you.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 26, 2013)

Missed this report.... Top banana!


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 27, 2013)

tis a shame when venues with that kinda history end up like this, looks a nice place.

sweet pics.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 28, 2021)

Loads of bands missing off the list, I was a regular in the late ‘70’s. John Cooper Clarke supported Gang of Four. The 2tone tour was there too. But the info re the pretenders is incorrect - they played at the college, Strangeways support. Check with Ada Wilson, he still lives in Wakey I think


----------

